# Small Businesses for sale in Australia



## vishalverma (Jul 4, 2013)

Well established Air-conditioning Company for sale in BYRON BAY

After 15 successful years the owner of this refrigeration and air conditioning business is ready for a rest and retirement. This business has been built from the ground up, providing exceptional service to the greater northern NSW Region.
The Business specialises in domestic and commercial air-conditioning, refrigeration, marine vessels, cool and freezer room installations and mobile rentals. Read more details at http://www.businesses2sell.com.au/australia/wa/perth/


----------

